# Flash-Design in Photoshop erstellen?



## maaary (20. April 2004)

Hallo 

Habe hier mal 'ne Seite gefunden und wüsste gern,ob man solche Designs wie das hier http://www.swanyhunting.com/index2.html in Photoshop erstellt werden und später erst mit Flash bearbeitet werden....weiß das jemand?


----------



## Male (20. April 2004)

Ich denke der Designer hat bestimmt gewisse Grafiken in Photoshop erstellt und später in Flash eingebunden. Ich kenn mich aber mit Flash nicht aus und weiss von daher nicht genau, ob Flash die komplexe Grafikgestaltung wie Photoshop mitliefert.

Ich kenn aber ein paar Personen, die die Grafiken erst in Photoshop erstellen und danach in Flash einbinden, vondaher sollte es möglich sein, solche Grafiken unter Photoshop zu erstellen.


----------



## docma (20. April 2004)

Hallo

Ich denke auch dases mit Photoshop erstellt wurde, das Flash MX ist für solche komplexe grafiken nicht geignet ist ja auch kein Zeichenprogram.
Und ja man kann die Grafiken ohne probleme einfügen in Flash MX


----------



## maaary (20. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von docma _
> *Hallo
> 
> Ich denke auch dases mit Photoshop erstellt wurde, das Flash MX ist für solche komplexe grafiken nicht geignet ist ja auch kein Zeichenprogram.
> Und ja man kann die Grafiken ohne probleme einfügen in Flash MX *




Wie fügt man denn eine Grafik in flash ein ohne die einzelnen Ebenen zu verlieren?Kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen wie man die einzelnen Teile selbst animiert...kenn mich mit Flash noch nich wirklich aus.


----------



## NetPerformance (20. April 2004)

Hiho 

Du musst zunächst alle Bilder in PS erstellen ..  die Ebenen wirst du alle verlieren, da du die Bilder entweder als *.jpg, *.gif oder *.png importierst.

Auf der Seite befinden sich mehrere Animationen... was genau kannst du dir nicht vorstellen ? 

Auf der Seite wurden nur die verschiedenen Grafiken per Flash hin und her geschoben und ein und aus gefadet..

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## maaary (20. April 2004)

@Net 

Meinst ich sollt dann alle Ebenen in Photoshop einzeln abspeichern und dann in Flash importieren? Wusste nur nicht genau wie man das macht...also wie man das Design in Flash importiert...
Aber okay,jetzt hab ich zumindest eine Idee wie das funktioniert


----------



## NetPerformance (20. April 2004)

Jep..  Du erstellt die komplette Seite erst in PS. Anschliessend speicherst du die Grafiken einzeln ab und importierst sie in Flash.

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## layla (20. April 2004)

NetPerformance hat leider recht ist ne ziemliche Arbeit. Habs grad mal probiert und hab versucht das ganze so klein wie möglich zu halten. also nicht 50 Ebenen.
Am besten du hast alles fix und fertig in Photoshop wenn man dann was ändern möchte is es ne ziemliche Arbeit.


----------



## maaary (20. April 2004)

Hab grad was erstellt in Photoshop...ist eigentlich schon fertig und so viel flashen möchte ich da auch nicht. Muss jetzt nur noch rauskriegen wie das geht... 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie man ein Bild in SlowMotion erscheinen lässt an Anfang wenn man auf die Seite geht?


----------



## layla (20. April 2004)

Willst du das ein Bild zuerst Transparent ist und dann langsam Sichtbar wird?
Das kannst du mit einem Alpha Tween machen.


----------



## maaary (20. April 2004)

Ja genau so meinte ich das! 

Das hier ist das Teil wie's am Anfang ausschaut


----------



## maaary (20. April 2004)

Und das ist das Tei wie's hinterher ausschauen sollte....dabei sollten sich die Frau und das Muster nach und nach einblenden....

Hab das grad in Flash probiert mit dem Alpha und Bewegungstween,aber irgendwie tut sich da nix. Irgendwas mach ich wohl noch falsch...


----------



## layla (20. April 2004)

Also Alpha Tween tut findest auf fast jeder Flashtut seite.
Du hast einen Movieclip 1 Frame dein Bild dann sagen wir klickst du auf 20 und f6 Jetzt hast du 2 mal das Foto. Dann Klickst du aufs 1 Frame und unten bei den Einstellungen kannst du Alpha wählen (kann jetzt nicht genau sagen wo hab Flash nicht offen) Dort ist ein Regler den du ganz nach oben ziehst dann is es Transparent, danach nur noch einen Tween einfügen und fertig.


----------



## NetPerformance (20. April 2004)

Huhu 

Habe dir eine kleine Animation gebastelt. 4min. Arbeit !

Download - flash.fla 

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## maaary (20. April 2004)

Hab's soweit geschafft,nur blendet sich das Bild jetzt nicht langsam ein sondern gleich von 0 auf 100. Wo kann man denn die Geschwindigkeit einstellen?


----------



## maaary (20. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NetPerformance _
> *Huhu
> 
> Habe dir eine kleine Animation gebastelt. 4min. Arbeit !
> ...



Hey,supercool  Gefällt mir so  SO in etwa hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt  Thanx


----------



## Consti (20. April 2004)

Womit hast du die swf gemacht?
Richtig Flash?

Hab das mal mit Glanda oder Swish ausprobiert - auch mal Trial von Flash MX - aber damit bin ich nich so zurechtgekommen.
Glanda und Swish ist doch was für Anfänger oder?

Gibts tuts für FlashMX?


----------



## Andhof (20. April 2004)

Also spontan fällt mir für FlashMX, bzw. auch für die etwas älteren Ausführungen diese Seite ein:
http://www.flashworker.de/start.htm

in Englisch könnten diese noch hilfreich sein:
http://www.echoecho.com/flash.htm
http://www.flashkit.com/tutorials

Ach ja, Tutorials für Flash 5 gehen eigentlich auch für MX. Über die Scriptsprache Actionscript habe ich allerdings keinen Link. Aber es ist auch erstmal wichtiger, FlashMX an sich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## maaary (20. April 2004)

Wie hast denn das nu gemacht dass das Bild von durchsichtig zu sichbar übergeht? Bei mir taucht es auf einmal ganz schnell auf...


----------



## Flashy (21. April 2004)

ein bischen offtopic

aber beste Seiten für Ideen....

http://www.derbauer.de
http://www.favouritewebsiteawards.com/home.html

Aber die meisten werden sie schon kennen


----------



## layla (21. April 2004)

maaary: du kannst die Geschwindigkeit steuern indem du mehr oder weniger Frames zwieschen 1 und letzten Bild einfügst oder weglöscht. Dann geht die Animation schneller oder langsamer. Man kann aber auch einen ALphatween über Action script steuern. Eher was für Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## maaary (21. April 2004)

Meinte eigentlich eher das mit der Transparenz der Bilder. Allein mit diesm Alpharegler geht da bei mir gar nix.


----------



## maaary (21. April 2004)

Okay hat sich erledingt  Hab's rausgefunden!


----------



## docma (22. April 2004)

hey

Muss auch noch etwas nachfragen bei der seite http://www.derbauer.de/
gibt es ja einen schönen Button knopf aber wie funktioniert das mit dem Leuchtenden effekt der sich um den Button bewegt und diese flüssig änlichen bewegungen wenn man den Knopf drückt. Wir da jedes Bild in Photoshop erstelt und in Flash nacheinander gesetzt oder geht das auch einfacher?

mfg


----------



## layla (22. April 2004)

Das Flüssige was ich gehört habe wurde mit einem 3d Programm gemacht also Cinema oder 3d Max.
Die aufleuchtenden Linen kann man schon in Flash machen.


----------



## Lobi (22. April 2004)

Also der Bauer arbeitet eh nur mit den BESTEN Programmen.
Aber erstens kann er sich die auch leisten und zweitens kann er damit auch umgehen!
Selbst seine Musik- und Soundeffekte erstellt er selber auf einer Wahnsinnsanlage!

Flashdesigns würde ich allerdings auch immer überwiegend mit Flash selber erstellen.
Lauter importierte jpg's oder andere Formate bringen viel zu viel Daten... damit wirds viel zu gross hinterher!
Flash arbeitet mit Vektoren und hält das ganze dann meist ein bissl kleiner!
Ausserdem hat man no Probs mitm Zoomen.
Wärend man Vektoren ja UNENDLICH aufzommen kann bekommt man mit den anderen Formaten wieder Probleme wegen der Verpixelungen.

Wenn man ein bissl in dem Programm eingearbeitet ist, dann kann man auch mit Flash allein sehr tolle Sachen zusammen zaubern!

Ausserdem erübrigt sich dann das Problem die Grafiken hinterher wieder zu zerlegen, damit man diese schöne Effekte erzeugen kann.. denn dazu braucht man das ganze ja meist in Einzelteilen!


----------



## NetPerformance (22. April 2004)

Huhu

Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen 

www.2advanced.com - 1000000000x besser als DerBauer   

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## maaary (22. April 2004)

Ich hätte da noch 'ne simple Frage....tut man html-dateien oder jpg.s o.ä. in Flash importieren wenn man es bearbeiten will?
Oder wie macht man das,wenn man nachträglich seine Webseite flashen will?


----------



## da_Dj (22. April 2004)

Html kannst du soweit ich das jetzt sagen kann, gar nicht importieren. Aber wie meinst du das genau? Die importierten .jpg's kannst du in Flash bearbeiten, aber das sagt gelinde gesagt nicht schön aus [da es Vektorgrafik ist]. Lieber dann in PS [o.ä.] Programm bearbeiten und [neu] importieren. Hoffe habe deine Frage richtig verstanden, bin net so ganz durchgestiegen.


----------



## maaary (22. April 2004)

Also Seiten,die man in PS erstellt,zerschnippelt man ja in Slices und bearbeitet die dann.Aber was ist,wenn ich jetzt etwas auf dieser Seite animieren möchte,und die Seite schon zerschnippelt ist?Hm,weiß nicht genau wie ich die Frage formulieren soll....schwierig


----------



## da_Dj (22. April 2004)

Also wenn du nur noch die geslicten Teile hast, kannst du sie in Flash einzeln importieren und wieder "zusammenfügen" entweder als ein Bild oder einfach nebeneinandern "schieben" [ersteres macht mehr Sinn  ]


----------



## maaary (23. April 2004)

Macht man das auch so? 
Zum Beispiel http://www.yashi.de wüsst ich gern wie man so was macht....da ist ja nich alles Flash...


----------



## layla (23. April 2004)

Also ich hab das auch so gemacht auf meiner HP. Head und Menu in Flash der rest Html. Ich habs so gemacht. Mein ganzes Design zusammen gebaut in Photoshop und dort wo der Flashhead ist einfach daweil ein Foto hingesetzt. Dann alles geschnitten und mit Dreamweaver wieder zusammen gebaut. Dort wo mein Bildplatzhalter war den weggelöscht und dort mein Flashhead+ Menu eingesetzt.


----------



## Tribal-XC (23. April 2004)

*Vergleich derBauer vs. 2advance und co*

Hi,

also hab mir mal angeguckt wie die so arbeiten, dafür mal paar projekte in einen decompiler angeschaut   :
derBauer ist ein reiner designer, alles mit frames keine actionsscript (natürlich stop goto und so)
thinkflash.de sind reine programmierer, also fast alles mit actionscript
2Advanced sind Designer und Programmierer zusammen, Layouter halt, spielen viel mit externen Daten und Videoprogrammen

Also benutzt derBauer Photoshop und Co., und thinkflash Mathe- und Physikbücher , 2Advanced benutzt Quicktime und 25 Zoll-Monitore oder Kinoleinwände (Komplette Seite in Flash in der Größe ist doch schon bald krank  )  

mfg
Tribal-XC 

edit: Hatte Seiten falsch in Erinnerung :-(


----------



## docma (23. April 2004)

> Macht man das auch so?
> Zum Beispiel http://www.yashi.de wüsst ich gern wie man so was macht....da ist ja nich alles Flash...



so weit ich gesehen habe ist das alls flash.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Aber wie jetzt diese page von der Bauer, diser  Button kan kein vektorbild sein, also entweder wurde da doch alles in einem 3D programm gemacht oder mit Photoshop?


----------



## maaary (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von layla _
> *Also ich hab das auch so gemacht auf meiner HP. Head und Menu in Flash der rest Html. Ich habs so gemacht. Mein ganzes Design zusammen gebaut in Photoshop und dort wo der Flashhead ist einfach daweil ein Foto hingesetzt. Dann alles geschnitten und mit Dreamweaver wieder zusammen gebaut. Dort wo mein Bildplatzhalter war den weggelöscht und dort mein Flashhead+ Menu eingesetzt. *




Dass ich darauf nicht gekommen bin...eigentlich logisch )
Darf ich denn mal deine Homepage anschaun?


----------



## Senfdose (23. April 2004)

Nixda! der olle Bauer benutzt nur  Photoshop und noch ein oder 2 andere Programme von Adobe! und da is kein 3d Prog dabei.




Gruss Senf


----------



## Funball (23. April 2004)

2advance sind meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser als der Bauer . Da stimmt alles Design, Umsetzung, Programierung .

Trozdem würde ich gern mal wissen wie man den Style Ihrer Seiten nennt ?

Futurstyle? hmmm keine Ahnung aber den Style finde ich wirklich gut


----------



## docma (24. April 2004)

Möchte mal wieder ein Flash zusammen basteln aber hatte bist jetzt noch nie etwas mit Buttons und Animationen gemacht, jetzt würde ich gerne wissen wie man solche Blitze und der Glanz um den ring hinkriegt wie beim Butto von der Bauer


----------



## layla (24. April 2004)

Beim Kreis denke ich am besten mit einer Maske damit immer nur dort aufscheint wo die darüberfährt oder?


----------



## Lobi (25. April 2004)

> Macht man das auch so?
> Zum Beispiel http://www.yashi.de wüsst ich gern wie man so was macht....da ist ja nich alles Flash...



Doch... alles!



> derBauer ist ein reiner designer, alles mit frames keine actionsscript (natürlich stop goto und so)
> thinkflash.de sind reine programmierer, also fast alles mit actionscript



Schon interessant wo die Leute immer ihr Wissen her nehmen!
Also ich hab schon ein paar A-Skripte gesehen vom Bauern und kann nur sagen, dass das teilweise ganz schöne "Hammerteile" sind.
Davon abgesehen find ichs einfach toll, wenn man mit "wenig" so viel erreicht!

Die Seite von Advanced ist wirklich spitze!
Ich find aber auch, dass man das nicht immer alles so einfach vergleichen kann.
Der Bauer hat auch schon wirklich tolle Sachen gemacht!
Denke da grad an seine Seite für nen DJ damals z.B...



> Nixda! der olle Bauer benutzt nur Photoshop und noch ein oder 2 andere Programme von Adobe! und da is kein 3d Prog dabei.



Wie schon gesagt... was ihr so alles wisst ist echt spitze!
Der Typ hat nen Studio da könnt man nen Kinofilm erstellen!

Alles in allem sind Bauer, Advanced und Co einfach ne Liga zu weit oben für die meisten von uns!


----------



## da_Dj (25. April 2004)

Meinst du die Page für DJ Natron? Das Intro fand ich nur geil damals


----------



## Flashy (25. April 2004)

Ja.. das Intro von Natron war der Hammer.

Abver es stimmt scho...Sie sind ne Liga zu hoch...jedenfalls für mich;-) 

http://www.flash4all.de/productions/BRAVO/
noch eines das ich Hammer finde.


----------



## Lobi (25. April 2004)

Jo... das meinte ich... ich find man bekommt teilweise wirklich herzklopfen, wenn mansich solche Sachen anguckt!


----------



## wildthinks (30. April 2004)

Wenn man Profi ist, hat man oder nimmt sich mehr Zeit dafür.
Wenn wir die gleiche Zeit dafür aufwenden würden, wie derBauer, dann würden wir wahrscheinlich nicht so gut wie das Team, aber wir würden dichter an das Niveau kommen.

Ich find das immer lustig... keiner versucht einen Marathon zu laufen,  nur weil er gehen kann, aber jeder versucht den Bauern zu erreichen....


----------



## Funball (30. April 2004)

Ich glaube auch wenn sich hier die absoluten oberfreals aus dem Forum aus den bereichen PS,Flash,3D,Animation usw. zusammen setzen würden ich glaube dann kommt man schon ganz na an den Bauern ran . Ich glaub für eine einzelne Person is das ganze zu komplx weil man sich ja dan nahezu perfekt in allen Programmen auskennen müsste. 

Aber ich denk mal der Beuer  is zu knacken..... (früher oder später)

gg

So long 

Funball


----------



## Senfdose (1. Mai 2004)

hier ein Link wo man sich das Bauer Menue bzw. den  Button downloaden kann und das als ganze als *.fla Datei 




Hier Muddu Klicken


----------



## MaGx (6. Mai 2004)

*Photoshop<>Flash*

Photoshop (bzw. ImageReady) kann seit Version 8 (CS) 
Datein im Flashformat speichern (max 20 ebenen) oder Alle ebenen einer Datei als einzelne Flashfiles sichern....

Hoffe das hilft weiter...
LG MaGx


----------



## maaary (6. Mai 2004)

Hm,und woher krieg ich nun Photoshop CS das nicht nur für 2 Tage funktioniert? Photoshop ist ja wirklich ein bisschen teuer so......


----------



## chrisbergr (6. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von maaary _
> *Hm,und woher krieg ich nun Photoshop CS das nicht nur für 2 Tage funktioniert? Photoshop ist ja wirklich ein bisschen teuer so...... *


*hust* Hab ich das jetzt echt gelsen, oder geträumt?

Zu den Flashseiten wollte ich noch sagen, dass mich die alle irgendwie kalt lassen.. Weiss nicht, is zwar ne hammer Arbeit, aber jo.. toll find ich die Dinger jetzt nicht.
Mit einer Ausnahme:
http://www.24-7media.de/
und die Referenzen. Vor allem Lana Landis und der Trailer vom Leo´s.


----------



## maaary (6. Mai 2004)

Hast geträumt...*g*


Aber was is denn......es is für 'nen Normalverbraucher doch wirlklich arschteuer...


----------



## chrisbergr (6. Mai 2004)

Jo es ist teuer. Bekommst nen Führerschein dafür.. Oder kannst dir Schulplätze für leisten.
Aber trotzdem ist alles andere illegal (Ok als schüler kann man sich spezielle Pakete die vergünstigt sind zulegen) und ich denke, darüber sollten wir kein Wort verlieren 
Ich wollte das ganze Studio zu Weihnachten & Geb. haben, hab ich aber nicht bekommen.. Gut, dann hab ich angefangen zu sparen, allerdings als ich das Geld für PS zusammen hatte, konnte ich einfach nicht länger warten und hab auf das ganze Studio 'geschissen'.. Blöd, wie ich im nachhinein finde.

Wenn du Glück hast, bekommst über eBay vielleicht noch was günstiger, aber ich würde aufpassen, dass es original ist.


----------



## layla (6. Mai 2004)

ich finde 24-7media und überhaupt lana landis  besser als der bauer ok die letzte derbauer seite war gut aber die neue gefällt mir nichtmehr so gut.


----------



## NetPerformance (8. Mai 2004)

*Koplette Seite zum downloaden  ..*

Hiho 

Ihr könnt euch hier  eine komplette Flashseite downloaden. 
Hier sollte der allgemeine Aufbau etwas deutlicher werden.

Es gib natürlich viel andere Möglichkeiten, um diese Seite zu realisieren.
Anbei eine kleine Anleitung, um die Seite eueren Bedüfnissen anzupassen.

Gruß
Aaron

Beispiel + Download


----------



## da_Dj (8. Mai 2004)

Also für Leute denen es an Wissen über Flash fehlt ist das doch sicher ganz nett. Werd's mir glaub ich auch mal anschauen, auch wenn @home selber kein Flash  habe im Moment


----------

